# When will we know who is the next US President?



## whatwoodido (Nov 2, 2004)

How long do you think it will take for all of the challenges and law suits to be completed?


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 2, 2004)

When the results are very close, we can expect delays.


----------



## darbytee (Nov 2, 2004)

I just hope that all of the lawyers get their fair share of money.


----------



## Doghouse (Nov 2, 2004)

The recounts may just draw the UN into watching over our next election.  Remember we are open to the same scrutiny that other countries are if not more.


----------

